# EPL rights go to NBC/ NBC sports network.



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

FSC and ESPN have lost their bid to win the rights. I wonder what will happen to FOX Soccer plus now.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

mshaw2715 said:


> FSC and ESPN have lost their bid to win the rights. I wonder what will happen to FOX Soccer plus now.


NBC has been getting European sports lately. Formula 1 and now this. Hopefully they'll be able to accommodate for it all. Fox and ESPN have multiple channels for sports but right now NBC doesn't. New channels perhaps?


----------



## tenholde (Aug 17, 2007)

NBC does have a second sports channel


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

tenholde said:


> NBC does have a second sports channel


I know. I meant in addition to it.


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/richard_deitsch/10/28/nbc-confirms-epl-deal/index.html
NBC did win and this is the article about how they will handle it.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Next for them is the World Cup rights.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Araxen said:


> Next for them is the World Cup rights.


I really hope they retain the crew who does the Formula 1 races.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrro82 said:


> I really hope they retain the crew who does the Formula 1 races.


Wouldn't they be better off with a crew and chief who knew and loved football? (soccer, if you will.)


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Still chuckling. Silly me - searching the site for a thread on "football, soccer, Premier League" before I posted elsewhere.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Wouldn't they be better off with a crew and chief who knew and loved football? (soccer, if you will.)


Got my threads mixed up. Meant that for the F1 thread.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why int he world did they bid three times its current rates. Ridiculous. I can see the next increase for NBC coming...


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Why int he world did they bid three times its current rates. Ridiculous. I can see the next increase for NBC coming...


I thought that figure was awfully high too. Are they going to be putting a lot of games on NBC? Anyone have any figures for how the few games that FOX has aired after the NFL on Sundays have done?


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Are we approaching the end of FSC?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No idea on the EOL.... but I was mighty pleased to see they've stopped the annoying sound effects when they whisk some graphic into a corner. They didn't do too badly with the visual portion of the World Series... Now, audio, that's another problem. Not technically, though.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Alexandrepsf" said:


> Are we approaching the end of FSC?


Or the first sign that FOX sports national channel has already found a new home?


----------



## arsenalR#1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Fox has World Cup TV rights in 2018 and 2022. The next round of EPL TV rights will be interesting.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

"arsenalR#1" said:


> Fox has World Cup TV rights in 2018 and 2022. The next round of EPL TV rights will be interesting.


And overly expensive...maybe moreso if NBC allows people to watch EPL matches on devices w/o charging an absurd amount


----------

